# Bit of Advice Needed



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi All, 

I treated my 10 month old Cockpoo George yesterday with Fiprospot flea treatment, however, 24 hours later he is still scratching and still has some live adult fleas on him, would it be safe for me to give him a flea tablet that kills the adult fleas?

All advice appreciated,

Thanks

Becky x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just had a quick look, Fiprospot contains Fipronil which is the same as is in Frontline spot on. Fleas should be killed within 24hrs, you will normal see fleas a lot more as they are unable to keep close to the skin as they are effected by the spot on. Fipronil causes hyper-excitability which is why they seem very visable on the pet. Often if fleas are see after the initial 24hrs, it is because they are jumping onto the pet from the environment (house or garden). For every 1 flea seen on the pet, there are 100 in the environment  Check the garden for hedgehogs too! Make sure you have treated the house with a spray (including furniture and wooden/laminate floors/ tiled areas, acclaim or indorex are the best ones. Hoover lots to encourage eggs to hatch out and get the heating on as it will speed up the lifecycle.
Don't forget to allow access to all the usual areas of the house as he is a walking death trap for fleas at the moment!
Don't give him any further flea treatment as this could cause problems with what he has already had, but when the fleas are under control make sure you worm him as fleas carry tapeworm.


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Brilliant, thank you sooooo omuch for that!!! Am going to make him to a circular walk of the house all night now lol!!!!!
Seriously thank you so much!
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great advice Katie ... Hope George is flea free soon Becky


----------

